# strange noise



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

i have a 93 with 140,000 miles. when i drive it cold it makes a bad squelling or metal on metal squell anytime im on the gas cant tell where exactly its coming from. after the car is warmed up it onle makes the noise when i hit the gas at slower speeds or sometimes when its getting ready to shift . thanks for any help.


----------



## 93altimaSE (May 7, 2006)

rgb03 said:


> i have a 93 with 140,000 miles. when i drive it cold it makes a bad squelling or metal on metal squell anytime im on the gas cant tell where exactly its coming from. after the car is warmed up it onle makes the noise when i hit the gas at slower speeds or sometimes when its getting ready to shift . thanks for any help.




standard or auto?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds like loose belts to me.


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

auto. belt does have oil on it due to the timing cover leaking pretty badly. no cracks or wear on the belt. is there something i could spray on the belt to clean them? or should i just replace them?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

fix the leak and then clean or replace the belts. have you tried adjusting the belts? is it the upper timing cover thats leaking? the upper is fairly easy to fix...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

rgb03 said:


> auto. belt does have oil on it due to the timing cover leaking pretty badly. no cracks or wear on the belt. is there something i could spray on the belt to clean them? or should i just replace them?


If it was me, I'd replace the belts instead of trying to clean oil off of them. IMO.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

cleaning the belts is just a band-aid if the timing cover is leaking, you know that Watson...


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

wont i have to take everything of that side of the engine to fix the leaking. and i thought the part was pretty expensive i was tring to just deal with the leak. i put the belts on about a year or two ago which i rather have to replace the belts every year rather then put alot of money into the car. thanks for the help. oh yeah i guess everone is prewtty sure that the noise is from my belts?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> cleaning the belts is just a band-aid if the timing cover is leaking, you know that Watson...


Ha. You know I meant after the leak was repaired. Guess I should be a little more specific.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

try cleaning them first to see. sounds like it to me though. shoot some degreaser on the belts and let it sit for a couple minutes. that should break down most of the oil.


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## 93altimaSE (May 7, 2006)

if your not going to put the money into fixing the leak than just keep replacing the belt, i had the same oil leak, it's a simple o'ring that leaks from the timing cover, it ran me about
$350 to fix the leak and replace my timing chain tensioner, well worth it if you plan on keeping the car, other wise it can be a headache on your own.


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

93altimaSE said:


> if your not going to put the money into fixing the leak than just keep replacing the belt, i had the same oil leak, it's a simple o'ring that leaks from the timing cover, it ran me about
> $350 to fix the leak and replace my timing chain tensioner, well worth it if you plan on keeping the car, other wise it can be a headache on your own.


was it a big job. was that the cost for you to do it or a shop? i was told that the cover becomes warped which i thought i would need a new one. i plan on keeping the car.
thanks.


----------



## 93altimaSE (May 7, 2006)

I started it and didn't have the patience or a lift to do it, i towed it to the dealership. The cost of the job is mostly labor, it's just resealing the cover and an o'ring that got redesigned for parts. It's also wise to replace the timing chain tensioner while they are in there to prevent future problems. I feel it's worth the money for it to be someone elses headache, lol. There was nothing wrong with my cover when they did the job, even if it's warped a little bit they use liquid gasket on just about all the joing parts so it can compenate for a little warpage. I'd at least get a quote, it's a fairly common job on those motors, plus if they break the cover than they have to replace it for you!! I'm now dealing with replacing the water pump (very noisy but not leaking yet) and my down pipe, I found a stillen header and down pipe (ceramic coated) for around $360, probably gonna go with it. The water pumps are known to make alot of noise on these motors as well, you need to get the oil leak fixed first, let me know how it goes!


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

93altimaSE said:


> I started it and didn't have the patience or a lift to do it, i towed it to the dealership. The cost of the job is mostly labor, it's just resealing the cover and an o'ring that got redesigned for parts. It's also wise to replace the timing chain tensioner while they are in there to prevent future problems. I feel it's worth the money for it to be someone elses headache, lol. There was nothing wrong with my cover when they did the job, even if it's warped a little bit they use liquid gasket on just about all the joing parts so it can compenate for a little warpage. I'd at least get a quote, it's a fairly common job on those motors, plus if they break the cover than they have to replace it for you!! I'm now dealing with replacing the water pump (very noisy but not leaking yet) and my down pipe, I found a stillen header and down pipe (ceramic coated) for around $360, probably gonna go with it. The water pumps are known to make alot of noise on these motors as well, you need to get the oil leak fixed first, let me know how it goes!


the nissan dealer near me is full of dicks. when i told him where the leak was he told me i had a warped timing cover which he said was common with this car and would run me about $1100.00. when i asked him if maybe i should have them look at it first he told me it was a waste of time since he knows what the problem is without even looking at it. ill have to go around and get some qoutes. because for a grand ill deal with the leaks.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

rgb03 said:


> the nissan dealer near me is full of dicks. when i told him where the leak was he told me i had a warped timing cover which he said was common with this car and would run me about $1100.00. when i asked him if maybe i should have them look at it first he told me it was a waste of time since he knows what the problem is without even looking at it. ill have to go around and get some qoutes. because for a grand ill deal with the leaks.



How is the rest of the condition of the car? To be quiet honest, $1,100.00 is alot of cash to sink into a 13 year old car to fix an oil leak where the car's book value is probably the cost of the fix. I'm not trying to sound dishearting, if your car is in great shape, and not too many other issues that you can tackle yourself, then II'd shop around. My 96 Altima, has a small oil leak that I'm just going to deal with, because of the high milage and the surface rust, dents and it being a New England car. 

Frank


----------



## 93altimaSE (May 7, 2006)

You should've asked to talk to the service manager instead, obviously this guy was out o rape you. It only cost me about 350 bucks, it's not common for a warped cover. It was an o'ring that they have redesigned now to prevent premature wear. Try an import shop or something, preferably someone who is familiar with nissans, it'll keep the cost down if you go with someone who knows the car better. I wouldn't recommend doing the job yourself, even if you have all the toolsm it's a pain in the ass to seperate the oil pans and the cover, liquid gasket is like super glue.


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

LONDONDERRY said:


> How is the rest of the condition of the car? To be quiet honest, $1,100.00 is alot of cash to sink into a 13 year old car to fix an oil leak where the car's book value is probably the cost of the fix. I'm not trying to sound dishearting, if your car is in great shape, and not too many other issues that you can tackle yourself, then II'd shop around. My 96 Altima, has a small oil leak that I'm just going to deal with, because of the high milage and the surface rust, dents and it being a New England car.
> 
> Frank


i agree. the car is in real nice shape with 140000 miles on it. no plans of getting rid of it till it dies. ive been dealing with the leak for a few years now whats a few more. 1100 is to much to put into the car to fix something thats not causing major problems other then a few spots in the driveway


----------

